
Sites with a /now page - dwightgunning
http://nownownow.com
======
klenwell
What's the significance of this? I see a definite pattern in the examples
provided. Is this a silly new web trend that I'm supposed to be looking down
my nose at? Should I be adding a /now page to my site?

Edit:

It's actually explained here (this might be a better link actually):

[http://nownownow.com/about](http://nownownow.com/about)

I saw that link but originally thought this was a similar page that aggregated
/about content from sites but I guess that would be
[http://aboutaboutabout.com/](http://aboutaboutabout.com/).

~~~
gregalbritton
Thanks for sharing the /about link.

nownownow.com features quick profiles of those with /now pages. It allows for
a glimpse into the perspective of an individual with a few questions.

Browsing profiles can be nice way to read other's epiphanies. These thoughts
may resonate with you and help drive forward what you're working on and
potentially help get to the 'why' of what you're doing.

It's an important distinction to be made in regards to goals. 'Now' pages are
less about goals and more about what is currently being created or focused on.
Maybe an individual is working on a similar problem and you can help one
another?

------
blantonl
Today I learned that there are tens of thousands of people all who "help
people realize their value and potential...."

~~~
riebschlager
This site would make an _amazing_ data seed you could use to create a
"bullshit tech bio" generator.

------
riebschlager
[http://nownownow.com/now](http://nownownow.com/now)

Heh. I had to check.

~~~
gregalbritton
:)

------
sail
This seems to have started by Derek Sivers:

[https://sivers.org/nowff](https://sivers.org/nowff)

~~~
devilcius
Indeed:
[https://github.com/50pop/nownownow.com](https://github.com/50pop/nownownow.com)

------
swozniak
This page might be my new first choice when I demo my googly eye Chrome
extension (Googlifier -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/googlifier/lblbdli...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/googlifier/lblbdlideidphhfofbpocigbkkhingfg)).

~~~
shaftway
This just made me giggle out loud. Please accept this voucher, good for one
internets.

------
peter303
Kind of midway between a Facebook/Instagram and Linkedin profile. Social media
is notoriously ephemeral and throwaway, while a resume is too weighty.

~~~
gregalbritton
That's a great perspective on this project.

------
steveklabnik
What's old is new again
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plan_file](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plan_file)

~~~
gregalbritton
Nice reference, thanks for sharing.

------
niccaluim
Reminds me of the very early days of the web when people would post htplans,
hypertext versions of their .plan files.

------
pgrote
Seems like a replacement for the old finger command.

Used to love hitting up:

finger johnc@idsoftware.com

~~~
thekaleb
I've been planning for a while to make some finger business cards for myself.

------
web007
So it's a HTTP version of finger / .plan?

~~~
ultramancool
Well, HTTP is the new TCP so I guess it had to be done eventually.

~~~
trav4225
Ow, if that's true then we're all doomed. ;-)

------
ksherlock
Great, somebody finally re-invented finger and .plan, I guess.

------
mei0Iesh
I see this as a directory of self-centered egotistical people who feel like
they're important and want to flaunt themselves. It gives me an icky feeling
and I wouldn't want myself listed there. Is this website normal and I'm wrong
for feeling this way?

Some of the personal slogan things for example, sound like meaningless
thoughts of a narcissist:

"I create things to discover."

"I have ideas, then I make them real."

"I listen people, then I write about them."

"I notice things and try to make them better."

"I do interesting things to make sure I have interesting tales to tell."

"I help make the world a more sensible, purposeful, and meaningful place."

"I ask 'Why not?' and then write words or code to bring ideas into the real
world."

What does any of that mean? Why are they posting their picture like that. Why
should I care what they're doing right now?

Please tell me why this isn't just egomania.

~~~
tertius
The one positive I see in publicly showing what you're currently working on is
the very starting point of accountability.

Like telling your friends that you're training for a marathon. It adds some
pressure to finish things.

Beyond this, personally, I wouldn't see why I would do it.

* I'm talking about adding a /now page. The author Derek Sivers is likely listing people to encourage the movement. I see someone in my field who is doing cool thing, I'd like to do cool things, let's put my money where my mouth is and "get out there."

~~~
blakestein
There must be some distinction since Sivers says announcing your goals makes
you less likely to accomplish them.

~~~
tertius
He talks about it with Tim Ferriss in his podcast. That might add to the
understanding.

That's all I got as to guessing why.

------
kseistrup
2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830925)

~~~
dwightgunning
I posted quick after spotting the project on Twitter, then did a search and
noticed it'd already been posted a couple times. Yet this thread seems to have
gotten some visibility.

I figured the HN algo check for dups but I guess not.

tldr; sorry for the repost and excuse my rookie-ness.

~~~
gregalbritton
Yeah I was surprised to see it posted again. Regardless, thanks for sharing :)

